# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  308 cases and proj

## ANTSMAN

Anyone wanna try some 308 - 150g hornady interlock soft points? I have 15- can post for free to someone that is going to use them rather than for the sake of hoarding shit  :Have A Nice Day: 
Also have 38 hornady and 67 rp (Remington) brass to swap for some 243.

Also have a gunworks sample pack of 15  308 168g berger vld - no use to me.

----------


## P38

> Anyone wanna try some 308 - 150g hornady interlock soft points? I have 15- can post for free to someone that is going to use them rather than for the sake of hoarding shit 
> Also have 38 hornady and 67 rp (Remington) brass to swap for some 243.
> 
> Also have a gunworks sample pack of 15  308 168g berger vld - no use to me.


Ants

I'm pretty sure I have some .234 cases and some projectiles I could swap you.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## ANTSMAN

Awezome lmk

----------


## P38

Let me go out to the shed and see what I got.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

Nope sorry Antzman

Got no .243 left.

I must have already given them away.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## ANTSMAN

308  cases here for someone that can use them

----------


## Danny

Yes please,  where are you mate?

----------


## P38

@ANTSMAN

Here's some .243 cases for ya.

63 .243 Lapua used brass | Trade Me

.243 Hornady 87 gn BTHP | Trade Me


Cheers
Pete

----------


## ANTSMAN

Pm me danny

Got  cases sorted p38 ta. Gadget got it covered.

----------


## Danny

Thanks for the cases by the way! Much appreciate.

----------


## ANTSMAN

No probs they came from cam orig- VC

----------


## Gibo

I would be keen to try the bergers and interlocks if still available?

----------

